# Problème Ipad après restauration usine



## legalet (5 Mai 2014)

Bonsoir, je viens de réinisialiser mon Ipad et depuis quand je veux le mettre en route j'ai bien la fenêtre langage et celle de pays, et après celle des réseaux wifi ou connexion par Itunes. d'une manière ou de l'autre j'ai le même problème. le message est Désolé, impossible de procéder à lactivation pour le moment.
Réessayez ultérieurement ou contactez le service clients." que dois je faire pour mon ipad fonctionne comme avant? Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## iphone5stiti (6 Mai 2014)

Il était Jailbreaker ? 


Envoyé de mon iPhone 5s  Forums iGeneration &#63743;


----------



## legalet (6 Mai 2014)

non pas du tout il est complètement d'origine.


----------



## iphone5stiti (6 Mai 2014)

Ok franchement c bizarre ! Moi j'ai eu le cas avec à l'époque un iPhone 3GS jailbreaker que g du mettre à la poubelle car complètement HS( activation impossible , il ne liait plus les cartes sim ..). 

Normalement il ne devrait pas y avoir de souci , c'est une première main ? Quand l'as tu acheté ? 


Envoyé de mon iPhone 5s  Forums iGeneration &#63743;


----------



## legalet (6 Mai 2014)

Oui c'est une première main. Je ne comprend pas pourquoi après une remise a niveau usine je ne peux plus m'en servir .


----------



## iphone5stiti (6 Mai 2014)

Le mieux est que tu appels Apple mais c'est vrai en effet que c bizarre !! Ça fait moins ou plus de 2 ans que tu l'as ? 


Envoyé de mon iPhone 5s  Forums iGeneration &#63743;


----------



## legalet (6 Mai 2014)

je suis arrivé enfin a le faire reconnaitre par Itunes et il fonctionne de nouveau. Merci de vos réponses. Bonne soirée


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (6 Mai 2014)

J'ai lu, dans les jours précédents, que plusieurs avaient ce problème...


----------



## legalet (6 Mai 2014)

J'ai éteins l'ipad et je l'ai connecter directement sur l'ordo et après j'ai appuyer sur le bouton rond en bas de l'ipad et il s'est connecter sur itunes et j'ai suivi ce que me disait itunes et ça à marcher.


----------

